Ask HN: Anyone tired of “fast paced” jobs? - nintendo1889
======
retrocryptid
i often wonder if "fast paced" isn't a euphemism for "we don't know what we're
doing" or "we couldn't convince an investor our idea is decent enough to
warrant adequate funding" or "we're chasing a market opportunity that's going
away soon and our company has no long term prospects, but we're going to pay
you in stock options."

